# Terribillis with sphagnum moss coming out of it's butt



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't know how long it's been there. I noticed it looked skinnier than the others and it ignored the food when all the other 4 were eating. Then I noticed a piece of Sphagnum that looked like it was attached to it's rear. I thought it was just stuck on the outside but after several hours, I'm convinced it's actually coming out of from his hole. Is there anything I should / could do like trying to pull it out myself or should I just let nature take it's course for good or bad? I read of the same thing killing a frog here on this forum.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I am unfortunately not able to post some links for you at this time...try running a search here on DB for "prolapse" as that sounds like what you might be dealing with.


----------



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

I've done some searches on prolapse. From what I've read, a prolapse is a flesh colored ball. It definitely does't look like that. Looks more like a literal piece of sphagnum moss dangling out the cloaca. However, if it is a prolapse, I can't seem to find out exactly how to make / do a sugar bath that others talk about. how much sugar, how long? Is that the same as a pedialyte bath? Is it worth trying either way?


----------



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

Also, in holding frogs for treatment, is it best to wear latex gloves or something or is that bad for the frogs?


----------



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

Here's a picture I took a few minutes ago.










You can see the stringy thing coming right below the right leg. It also looks like it's thinning. Any recommendations.


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

wow he is looking skinny.. I'd see if you can try to clear the blockage, i'm afraid if you do nothing it will stay impacted and he won't make it.. I guess its better to try then do nothing.. just my opinion. Hopefully someone with some experience with this chimes in.


----------



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

I'll try a sugar bath. Maybe it will help loosen it, reinvigorate it and i'll see if maybe something happens if I grab hold of it.


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

Good luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

Good news hopefully. I let it soak for a while in the sugar water and then with tweezers tried really gently to see if I could remove it. Took a few times because I didn't want to pull too hard but it finally came out. It was a huge piece of Sphagnum moss as I thought. i've got it separated in a container with some flies. It's probably too shaken up and maybe physically traumatized to eat right away but I figured it was worth a try. I hope it recovers. It's still quite active, just skinny.


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

good news! Hopefully he'll start eating and be just fine!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I believe using a bath of Amphibian Ringers is what is called for...not a sugar bath....please check the forum about the subject...please. There is a first aid kit that is really inexpensive..to keep on hand in such a circumstance. Sugar water will not do a thing...even just distilled water would've been better...hope your frog quickly recovers...


----------



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

Good to known. Thanks. I've spent hours searching this forum for any kind of help. Unfortunately, the search mechanism is horrible. All I could find was info regarding a sugar bath. In any case, the frog still hasn't eaten a thing. It just completely ignores the flies. Maybe too much trauma was done. I'm still hopeful that nature will kick in but it doesn't look good. I guess I also need to figure out where to buy Amphibian Ringers and my guess is, it will take a while to get it shipped.


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

Use the google search in the upper right corner.

Dendroboard - Search Results for ringers


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Gope---THAT was a great post... I believe that Frogs n Things has an emergency first aid "kit"...please check...am in a hurry or I'd do it...


----------



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

Of course i know how to search. I just think that Google's Custom Search sucks for this kind of thing. For one thing, I can't tell how recent the posts are and I have to plow through every single one to find out which ones are still relevant. Anyway, now that I'm able to narrow my search to Amphibian Ringer i am making headway but there's still limited information on where I can get this quickly anymore. I found one place online that still has it but the shipping is ridiculous. I've figured out where I can buy all the ingredients locally except Potassium Chloride. I know that it is used in water softeners but I'm not sure where to get small quantities or what other chemicals might be in it. Still researching.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

You can usually get it made at a compounding pharmacy.


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

Frogs 'n' Things Shopping Cart


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I had the Amphibian Ringers compounded for me a a couple of years ago--REALLY expensive. Frog's and Things has just the granules of the solution and you add your own distilled or RO water....$10 for just it, or for the entire "kit" about $25. Curious what price you came up with....


----------



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the help so far. I did find the Ringers solution on Frogs and Things for $10 plus $7 shipping. Paying $17 for something is little cost compared to the life of the frog even if a few grams of Potassium Chloride is all I'm missing. My concern is waiting for it to come at this point. I really feel that the frog could die at any moment. It hasn't eaten in several days. Possibly more than a week. It's still very active though. 

I'm still hoping that I can find a source for Potassium Chloride locally and then I'd be able to have the stuff instantly and almost no cost. I know that water softeners use potassium chloride such as this Morton Salt | Morton® Potassium Chloride Pellets but I don't know how pure it is. I can't seem to find a list of other ingredients. I also know that there are users on the forum who have used potassium chloride salt but the thread is several years old and there's no telling if there were other ill effects later on. There are also these dietary supplements that maybe I can find locally. Or an entire pound of potassium chloride on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Potassium-Chloride-KCl-1-Pound/dp/B008NX2WJ8 Anyone know anything about any of these options? http://www.amazon.com/Potassium-99-Chloride-99mg-Kal-Tabs/dp/B00020HWUY


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

I got the Frogs 'n Things kit before I got my frogs, just in case. I have since heard Dr. Frye (who a lot of people seem to talk about on here) sells a kit of common medicines he prescribes. Not sure if it contains ringers solution, or if it would get to you faster, just throwing the idea out there. http://milanareaanimalhospital.com/about.html

This is another place I found it online, but not sure about shipping on this one either: Ringer’s Solution - 1 liter


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

please understand that regular Ringers is NOT for amphibians...the components are much different....you need AMPHIBIAN Ringers. Go back to the forum page and look for posts by Ed...he has very detailed explanations about the subject and explains why to use the specific Amphib.Ringers..... You can even go to his Member page and scroll through the tons of info he has on a variety of subjects....just pick out the ones that pertain to Ringers...but you will also learn a great deal by his other posts....


----------



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

I guess I abbreviated my previous post out of laziness. I've read all the posts and I understand the differences. This is the formula for Amphibian's Ringer which I am trying to make, is it not?

1 Gallon
Distilled Water – 1 Gallon
NaCl - 25 g
KCl – 0.57 g
CaCl2 – 0.57 g
NaHCO3 - 0.76 g


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I was reading Thane's post ....


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

My apologies - I didn't realize there was a "non-amphibian" ringer's solution, so I just said "ringer's solution" in my response. That 2nd link I posted, I found when searching for Amphibian Ringer's solution a while back, but didn't check the ingredients list versus any other list. I assume the Frog's n' Things one I have is the "amphibians version," but I guess I could double check.


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

This is what I've always used for amphibian ringers:
Amphibian Ringer’s Solution (200–250 mOsm)

Note that they also give amounts of glucose that can be added.

Like all things, there are a few modified versions of amphibian ringers out there, but this is what I use.




The ringers sold by Frogs N' Things is amphibian ringers and it's a solid so cheaper shipping / better storage.
Frogs 'n' Things Isotonic Amphibian’s Ringer Solids (Makes 1/2 Gal Soln) - Health and Medications - Catalog


Carolina also sells amphibian ringers, but it is a liquid so higher shipping costs, etc.
Ringer Solution, Amphibian, Laboratory Grade, 1 L | Carolina.com

Carolina's directions for Amphibian Ringers also agrees with the CSH/Wright formulation I gave at the top of the post.
Carolina.com


----------



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

Just an update. I was able to find pure Potassium Chloride at a chemistry supply store. I did the soak a few days ago and today i saw the frog eating for the first time. Looks a little thin but very active and went after the flies like a champ.


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome news! I hope he makes a full recovery!


----------

